# bigger lot price help



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

So I've got a new bid to put in and being a small business with nobody to bounce prices off of, I could use a little help on this one. They want seperate prices for the red and blue areas and seperate price for salt. You can get an idea of how big it is from the cars parked at a nearby lot. And I know their are lots of variables, regions and all that, but this is a pretty big one and really could use some useful input. Thanks


----------



## tracerich (Oct 25, 2004)

Is that the airport in Lock Haven?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm not going to figure out the area for you so whats the sf of the red and the sf of the blue? what are you going to be using for equipment? what are the specs? you've been around since 03 so you know your not going to get a price but what we can help you on is time with the equpment you have and the specs that are given......


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Mick76;1081927 said:


> I'm not going to figure out the area for you so whats the sf of the red and the sf of the blue? what are you going to be using for equipment? what are the specs? you've been around since 03 so you know your not going to get a price but what we can help you on is time with the equpment you have and the specs that are given......


square foot or highlighted red = 118,500
square foot of highlighted blue= 88,750 (mostly stone) only 15,000 of that is asphalt.

Trigger point of 3 inches

Salt only if needed. Red area is all asphalt except small courtyard area
Blue area is mostly stone. only 15,000 is asphalt

Equipment available:
8'-10' (extendable) blizzard plow on F250. 
7' plow with wings on F250. 
6' plow on jeep. 
Recently purchased New Holland Skidsteer with bucket only. 
Hinniker salter on dumptruck.

Again, this is a large property and I could really use a helping hand. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

between the 2 you have 4.75 ac..... what type of account is this with a 3 inch trigger? whats goiing to happen when you get 2.75" and don't plow it? what a mess that will be..... anyway, with the skid w/ a pusher! (I'm assuming 2 speed since its new) and a truck on a typical 4" storm should take you no longer then 3 hours to clear (its very cut up)......obviously more time with a larger storm and you may want to bring in that jeep with the larger storms...figure 20 lbs per 1000 sf for salt... at some point you'll want to get a loader in there to stack... the skid can only stack so much....

Good luckl!


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Mick76;1083204 said:


> between the 2 you have 4.75 ac..... what type of account is this with a 3 inch trigger? whats goiing to happen when you get 2.75" and don't plow it? what a mess that will be..... anyway, with the skid w/ a pusher! (I'm assuming 2 speed since its new) and a truck on a typical 4" storm should take you no longer then 3 hours to clear (its very cut up)......obviously more time with a larger storm and you may want to bring in that jeep with the larger storms...figure 20 lbs per 1000 sf for salt... at some point you'll want to get a loader in there to stack... the skid can only stack so much....
> 
> Good luckl!


If we only get 2.75" we will obviously plow upon storm completion. The skidsteer is a used one with bucket only and only one speed. We don't have a pusher for it as of yet. I really appreciate your input.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

DodgeBlizzard;1083447 said:


> If we only get 2.75" we will obviously plow upon storm completion. The skidsteer is a used one with bucket only and only one speed. We don't have a pusher for it as of yet. I really appreciate your input.


Thats the whole point of a trigger... when you get to the trigger depth then you plow... under the trigger you don't plow....... if you plow the 2.75 and your contract reads 3" they have every right not to pay you.....try to get the trigger down ..explain to them the liabilities of ice formation if you don't plow with that big of trigger...

You really need to have a snow pusher for the skid... safety for one (hit one manhole basin and you'll understand) and productivity second

HIH


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Mick76;1083891 said:


> Thats the whole point of a trigger... when you get to the trigger depth then you plow... under the trigger you don't plow....... if you plow the 2.75 and your contract reads 3" they have every right not to pay you.....try to get the trigger down ..explain to them the liabilities of ice formation if you don't plow with that big of trigger...
> 
> You really need to have a snow pusher for the skid... safety for one (hit one manhole basin and you'll understand) and productivity second
> 
> HIH


The way we write ours up, trigger = when we start plowing. If we get a storm less then trigger point, then we still clear lot, either plowing if close to the trigger or salting if a light accumulation. But back on point, I know I could use a pusher, a loader, ten more trucks, etc. The point of skidsteer purchase was to be able to store and load our own salt at the shop. Up to this point, we had to get loaded locally, but they have less then banker hours and no weekend hours to load us, even if it was storming. So we are planning on using the skidsteer at the shop just to load up salt. Of course it would be great to have one sitting at every lot, but not on this budget. But on this big potential job, they use a lot of the building for storage of parts, so the lots are not full of many cars and stacking snow won't be a problem. So you're thinking 3 hours x 2 plow trucks equalling 6 TOTAL will cover me?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Could you store some salt there and have that be your loading point so the skid can stay there? If this was my lot, I'd really want to have a skid at a minimum there... think of it this way your getting twice the amount of work that you planned on if the skid can push and load salt..... the lot is very cut up and I for one wouldn't want to do it with just trucks... can it be done - sure...efficiently? not so much with just trucks. 6 total hours would be a rough estimate on a smaller snow.. your still going to want to get a loader in there once in awhile to stack


----------

